# no thumbnails for mpg/mpeg in explorer



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

recently I have noticed that explorer does not show thumbnails for either my mpg or mpeg files. it works fine for avi however. I checked the shellex registry keys for both file types and they are the same as on my laptop which does not have the problem.

any ideas?


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Click start > run > type *REGSVR32 SHMEDIA.DLL* and click ok.


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

nope, didn't work i'm afraid


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Multimedia forum 

Create a restore point, just in case:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx

Now, try this.

Go to Start | Run and type REGEDIT and click Ok.

Now, on the left, navigate to

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.mpeg

Click to highlight the folder. I'm assuming it will just say mpeg, and no folders off it. If this is correct, rightclick on the folder and choose *New*, and then click *Key*.

Name the key *ShellEx*

Right-click the *ShellEx* registry key that you created, point to *New*, and then click *Key*. Name the new key the following (copy/paste to be safe, include brackets):

{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}

Click the *{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}* registry key that you created, right-click the *Default* value in the right pane, click *Modify*, and then type the following value data in the *Value data* box (copy/paste again, include brackets):

{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}

Now, before you come out of the registry, go to Windows Explorer, and see if the mpeg's are showing as thumbnails. If they are, then do the same for mpg. Just tested for my other mpg, and it works as well 

Close the registry by pressing the X in the top right corner, as normal.

Regards

eddie


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

as I said before, i had check the shellex registry entries and they are all correct.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki Doki

Do you use PowerDVd or some other type of program (other than WMP) to view the clips? The reason I ask, is that I'm involved in another thread along the same lines.

Which version of XP are you running: home or Pro? Also, is SP2 installed?

eddie


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm running MCE 2005, all up to date. i have vlc installed but that hasn't been an issue before as it was working previously and i only use it for certain files which dont work in wmp. 
i did install a video editing program a few weeks ago, pixela image mixer, but i have uninstalled that and still no joy.


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

anyone else able to help?


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

someone?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are the they stored in the My Videos section of your pc, or just in My Documents?


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

neither, they are on my external hardrive.


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

i take it no one knows what to do then... no worries


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

We may have a time difference here, as I'm in the UK, and its 8pm here 

As they're on the external drive, is it just a folder storing the movies? May have to check, but they may be only availble to see in My Documents | Videos, as thumbnails. 

Were they ever as thumbnail previews, or have they just changed?

eddie


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

they used to be thumbnailed fine. if i copy to my documents the problem the same still.


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

I have also the same problem. I can see on other computer but not this one !
I have also followed the above indication (all ok)
Is imagemixer to blame ?

Any other ideas ?

Regards 

emmanuel


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

do you have imagemixer too?


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello ,

Yes I have also Imagemixer 1.5 for my sony camcorder DCR-DVD201E.
I don't really use it except for uploading my movie to my PC..... (no other solutions)
Then to make movie (editing) I am using TmpegEn (DVD, Xpress, etc..)
It is strange in Tmpegen I have the thumbnail like with imagemixer, but no thumbnail under windows explorer....!
Which is not easy to locate a piece of movie quickly !

Help......! any body with an idea ?

Emmanuel


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

OK it is finally working! After many test and investigation on the net.... I try a lot of stuff and I am not sure at 100 % what really fixed the problem....
here all the manip i have made:

Un installing all the codecs..... (still not working)
Unstalling WMP11 ((still not working)) although WMP11 can ready the MPEG2 now (without additional codec...?)

Then I re-install only 3 codecs: DIVX, XDIV and Mpeg2 codecs. (reboots)
and know I have the thumbnails for mpg !!!!!! 

so my recommendation uninstall all codecs. and re-install only the 3 major one (no pack codecs to many comflict)

Regards


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks for posting. i have only got one codec installed and that's divx. i just reinstalled that but no luck. any other codecs i have installed are part of applications... the only other video program i have installed it vlc so wil try uninstalling that. i don't have any dvd players or anything.


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

nope, didn't work. i've run out of things to unintall now lol. rebooting windows maybe the only option. its such a ***** though...


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello greed,

I am at work, and I don't have the faulty PC here..... so I am working from my memory....
(shanghai)
But for sure it was after un resinstall the Codec that it works.

I will recomand to uninstall the codec (through windows add/remove software)

Then Install this codec (mpeg 2 from stinky). I thing it is the one which solve my problems.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec.htm

Then reinstall the necessary codec (only if needed....)

good luck

I hope this one will be the good one!


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

yeh the problem is i don't have the codec installed in the first place. there are no codecs on my windows add/remove software.


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello Greed

so Install this one. I think it should fixed your problem. 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/...EG_2_Codec.htm

It did for me.... I send the week end re-organizing my mpg with finally a Thumbnail !

Regards

Emmanuel


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm afraid the link doesn't work


----------



## manumanou (Feb 24, 2007)

Here le link again:
http://www.free-codecs.com/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec_download.htm

http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=1803&s=69

emmanuel


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

i installed it but i still have the problem unfortunatly... maybe I have a different cause for the problem than you...


----------



## j74 (May 1, 2008)

Hi Greed !

I had the same problem... here is how I solved it :

Do a "regedit", search for : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*mpegfile* (and not "*.mpeg*" like eddie5659 recommended you)

You should have this key in the "ShellEx" folder : {BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1} (if not, create it)

Then modify or create its value in the right panel, with: 
{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}

Close the registry... and look what happens !

Cheers !


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for your reply! In the end i reformatted the computer lol. If it ever happens again I will give that a go


----------



## j74 (May 1, 2008)

Too bad you had to do that... anyway, if everything is ok now...


----------



## saalehr (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks j72 for your simple yet effective solution. I see thumbnails for mpeg files now.


----------

